# Eggs shaking day 15/16!



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Is it normal for eggs to start moving day 15 (or 16 depending if you count day one as one never quite sure where to start the counting!) ?
They are in my new Rcom incubator which is a dream compared to my old one. But have never seen them move so early!

I bought the eggs off EBay and they a mix of pekin bantams.

Many thanks....


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

How are the eggs doing? Could it be possible they were shaking from vibration in the house. It seems the later it gets into incubation the easier it is for foot step vibration to make the eggs shake. I've been tricked myself a few times lol.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi,
Yes I wondered that but I was stood still and there would only be one or two rocking.... I've just gone into early lock down by a day or two as they are still moving around and are very small eggs.... And may hatch early. So I've set the humidity at 65% I hope this is right!

Thanks x


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds good, Good luck on your hatch


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks..... I'll post some picture!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

It's the morning of the 19th and I have my first pip!! Have to go to work boo!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

wow, you are so lucky. I love having newborns in the house. Nothing at all like having the babies coming out and the looks on all of our faces as the look up at us, and think we are all mommy.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

3 pipping now... And had some little chirps! No chicks yet!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

So 3 are out! Interestingly one pipped at the wrong end and didn't even break the air sack?! Weird!
Two more to hatch only one of those pipped also at the pointy end!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

They are so sweet when they are that small. I enjoyed ours big time. This was our first year to use an incubator, normally we have a broody, but this year I decided to hatch our own, and it was the best time of our lives, We actually hatched out 2 batches, and the second batch we enjoyed even more then the first batch. This coming year I will be hatching out Delawares.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

So nice! Thanks for sharing!!


----------

